# How much wood is in a dump truck load?



## area_man (Dec 22, 2013)

I know a cord is a 4x4x8 tightly stacked load.  I just have no idea how much wood is in a dump truck bed.  If I assume it's all higglety/pigglety thrown in splits, what am I looking at?  Is it roughly two cords?  I'm just blindly guessing...


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Dec 22, 2013)

It depends what type of truck.  Most guys around here use one ton dump body pickups with sideboards.  A rounded off load is roughly 1 cord.


----------



## rwhite (Dec 22, 2013)

How deep is a hole? Dump trucks come in all shapes and sizes. Are you buying it by the dump truck load. This is not meant to be sarcastic but there is a reason why the standard measure is a cord. Even if you know the truck dimensions, what is a load? If you have pics of the pile then some folks on here are pretty good at guessing the cordage. But a dump truck load don't tell us much.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 22, 2013)

This was my last dump truck load...free.........


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice Ash! Yep. Most of the small dump trucks hold a cord. The bigger construction type,
maybe two cord.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Dec 22, 2013)

wish I could get a dump truck load like yours beer belly. hard to get it around here unless its already processed.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Dec 22, 2013)

I have an International 4700 dump that I can pile two cord (+) in easily. Most 1 ton dump bodies with 1' side boards, neatly stacked with splits up to the top of the side boards, will be a cord. If loosely dumped in it should mound up over the side boards a good foot or two.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Dec 22, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> This was my last dump truck load...free.........


That's one big dump truck!


----------



## Adamkyr (Dec 22, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> This was my last dump truck load...free.........



Damn, Beer Belly - can ya send that dump truck to my part of CT??


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Dec 22, 2013)

Adamkyr said:


> Damn, Beer Belly - can ya send that dump truck to my part of CT??


New Fairfield eh?


----------



## Adamkyr (Dec 22, 2013)

Phoenix Hatchling said:


> New Fairfield eh?


 yea - silly little town ;-)


----------



## Adamkyr (Dec 22, 2013)

Phoenix Hatchling said:


> New Fairfield eh?



Hmmm - dog looks familiar .....


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 22, 2013)

Phoenix Hatchling said:


> That's one big dump truck!


 This load is a little smaller than the last one I got....but I'll take it !!......I live in Bethel, I asked if he would go to Redding, or Brookfield, and he declined


----------



## billb3 (Dec 22, 2013)

all of it


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 22, 2013)

billb3 said:


> all of it


----------

